# A nice, wide, Ohio 10 pointer



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is a nice Champaign County Buck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

NICE! I like the folded left ear!


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

nice


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats nice . I like the ear also . The mount has great expretion. Great detail in the muscle also. Good job man


----------



## Bob James (Jul 27, 2011)

He really is wide.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Very Nice Work..


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Nice job bud looks great


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice job I like the ear too. I think you made a mistake that buck was not shot in Ohio right.:wink:


----------

